# For interior photography



## prabhagraphy (May 6, 2012)

Hi All,
Recently i started doing Interior photography and i have 16-35, 17-40 and 24 -105mm " L" lenses, but want to use Canon TS lens for the straight lines, here my point is most of my friends says you need some practice , ( also tripod usage ) to achieve the good results!! also its a additional huge investment for me, i need some expert advice on doing my Interior photography with the above said excisting gears and how one can remove the distortions or correct the straight lines ? any suggestions for the plugins or stand alone softwares? i used PS CS 5 lens corrections , but still i am not happy with the results. or i should go for TS24MM ???


----------

